# So, what is the consensus for version 2.3?



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello fellow kindlers!  With all the discussion about the 2.3 update, I thought it might be interesting to see a summary of everyone's experience.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I went with the same.... Yes, the PDF support and landscape options are nice, but there is no noticeable difference in the way my Kindle behaves.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

I find my Kindle much faster (moving the cursor) with the new software.  It's slightly slower to open a book (or delete one), but the cursor movement is really, really fast, so I voted "better than ever".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, a couple folks haven't received the update yet?  Interesting...

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I clicked works better than ever only because I found the horizontal feature on my K2 useful recently in the subway when I was squished between two people on the seat.

As far as speed and battery longevity, it's the same as before.  I think the battery improvement was only for the K2i model.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wow, a couple folks haven't received the update yet? Interesting...
> 
> Betsy


Isn't that strange?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I wonder if saylorgirl ever got her update?  Met a gal the other day who got a new k2i, AFTER the update was out and she was still at 2.0.3  We are supposed to get together for me to show her how to do it manually


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm one of those that haven't received the update yet.    I'm too stubborn to hook it up to my computer, but I will probably do that next week.  I've left the Whispernet on overnight, I've clicked on "Sync and check for items" many times, but still nothing.  

Well, here's a dumb question, how do I know it's been installed?  Maybe it's there and I don't know it, but I look through my list of items and my archived items and don't see anything but books.


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wow, a couple folks haven't received the update yet? Interesting...
> 
> Betsy


That's because I really can't understand how to remove (and add back on) the screensaver hack.
I need like a "hack for dummies" tutorial


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

MINImum said:


> I'm one of those that haven't received the update yet.  I'm too stubborn to hook it up to my computer, but I will probably do that next week. I've left the Whispernet on overnight, I've clicked on "Sync and check for items" many times, but still nothing.
> 
> Well, here's a dumb question, how do I know it's been installed? Maybe it's there and I don't know it, but I look through my list of items and my archived items and don't see anything but books.


I believe if you turn your kindle sideways the book will move with you


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

In the Kindle 1, there's a Settings selection on the menu accessed from the Home page.  It gives the version at the bottom.  Surely there's something similar on the K2, I just don't know what it is.

Betsy


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

esper_d said:


> I believe if you turn your kindle sideways the book will move with you


That's cool


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks esper and Betsy.  I checked and I still have 2.0.3.  I'll do it manually next week.  Sorry to hijack the thread, I'm anxious to see what others think of the upgrade.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

esper_d said:


> I believe if you turn your kindle sideways the book will move with you


No, that's just the DX. On the K2 you have to change the orientation manually.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry, it took me a while to find Loonlover's K2. (She hides it from me  ) 
If you go to the home page, then press the menu button, then cursor down to settings, click that and look at the bottom right corner, it will show you the version number.


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

marianner said:


> No, that's just the DX. On the K2 you have to change the orientation manually.


OH ok thanks for the clarification. (still don't have it yet to know)


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Since the upgrade to the 2.3 version, I have to recharge the battery on the KDX sooner.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

No update here yet.  

(And no hacks installed.  And WN on constantly for three weeks and counting.)


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> No update here yet.
> 
> (And no hacks installed. And WN on constantly for three weeks and counting.)


I was told by CS that if you did not receive the upgrade to 2.3 by December 4th to call this number. 1-877-453-4512 . This addresses the upgrade issue for the KDX, but I bet you can find out for your K2 as well. Good luck.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> No update here yet.
> 
> (And no hacks installed. And WN on constantly for three weeks and counting.)


I think you've taken Leslie's spot as last person on earth to get an update.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

No, no, there are two or three others!  Honest!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Four in total according to the poll.


Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

See!

Though I think at least one of them may have a hack installed, which would make it not Amazon's doing.  Or not-doing.


----------



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

Nevermind. Just realized that it did install last night.


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> See!
> 
> Though I think at least one of them may have a hack installed, which would make it not Amazon's doing. Or not-doing.


I actually mentioned that above. That that is the reason I have not installed.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Right  --  knew there was someone, didn't scroll up to read through and read who it was, sorry!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I selected "works better than before" but that's mostly due to the pdf functionality and the tilt option. I am happy with it now that I hve the screen saver and font hack installed. I really hate to keep things 'default' and tend to customize everything.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

I called CS two days ago about a badly formatted book (they replaced it with a new copy) and while I had someone on the line I asked about the update since I still haven't received it. He said they were doing it in batches and hoped to have everyone updated by the end of the year. I don't know how accurate this info is since the person I talked to was a Content CS person.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I voted "Don't have the update yet" and thought that I would say that I have the screensaver hack on my Kindle (Ziva).

I don't feel like taking the time to remove the hack, install the update, and the reinstall the hack when the update is something I won't use.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I have a theory about why some have not gotten the update. This 2.3 update is between 10 and 18 MB, depending on the Kindle model (18MB for K2US). If wireless connectivity is limited or marginal (non 3G), the wireless download may get interrupted and have to start over again. Thus even where you never seem to have trouble downloading books (which are usually no more than a couple of MB), you might have trouble downloading the update over wireless.

For example where I am most of the time, I don't have 3G, which means download speeds at best of 50-100Kbps, and signal strength can vary between zero and five bars at any given time (even with the Kindle just sitting on my desk). I guesstimate download speed here is 1MB/5minutes and sometimes less. So for an 18MB file it could take a more than an hour even with the best connection I can get here. Over the course of an hour, the connection might fall off completely and force the download to start again (I don't know if Kindle is smart enough to 'resume' a partial download - suspect not, or it might depend on the capabilities of the local wireless network).

So...by all means bypass WhisperNet if you have any reason to believe the above might apply to you. 

BTW the reason I think that Kindle won't auto-resume downloads on a dropped connection is that I purchased a VERY large book (80MB) and was never able to download it even while leaving Kindle with external power and wireless on for a couple of days. It clogged my download queue and I finally had to ask for a refund so that it would be removed from my download queue so that I could again download stuff.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Just to put in a word RiddleMeThis, it sounds a bit daunting to do all that un-installing and re-installing, but it takes no time, IMHO. I was quite a bit overwhelmed because I had both the screen saver and font hack but it didn't take much time at all to get everything back. keep in mind that if you do decide to upgrade and remove the screen saver hack you can still leave your custom screen saver folder on your Kindle for when when you install the hack again, regardless of OS.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

marianner said:


> No, that's just the DX. On the K2 you have to change the orientation manually.


Can someone tell me how to do that? I've got the 2.3 update, but I can't for the life of me figure out how to change the orientation.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

I didn't vote as I didn't have it long enough before 2.3 to get a feeling of what has changed. (I'll ask Ann to check it when i'm there this week.)


----------



## merlin7676 (Apr 26, 2009)

As of two days ago, I still have yet to receive the new update..but I don't mind...it will come when it comes. I don't _have to have it._


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I haven't checked this morning, but unless I received it last night, I don't have the update.  I do live in an area with crummy wireless signal (three or four bars, no 1x or 3g most of the time).  I've never had any hacks installed, and am not of a mind to do the upgrade myself.  I'll keep waiting.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I installed it manually weeks ago. It didn't add anything useful, but I must have the latest! 

Maybe the cursor moves a bit faster, otherwise no difference in performance.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Pawz4me said:


> Can someone tell me how to do that? I've got the 2.3 update, but I can't for the life of me figure out how to change the orientation.


Bumping this for Pawz4me. There is a menu option, but as I have a Kindle1, I can't tell you how to do it. Anyone?

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Had to find LL's Kindle, sorry for the delay. When you are in a book, push the font size key. At the bottom of the window, you'll find the screen rotation possibilities.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

intinst said:


> Had to find LL's Kindle, sorry for the delay. When you are in a book, push the font size key. At the bottom of the window, you'll find the screen rotation possibilities.


Thanks SO much! And thanks for the bump, Betsy.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have had my Whispernet on for days and never received the update. Funny thing is, I was one of the first to have the 2.0.4 version. I don't have the font or screensaver hack on mine. I finally took the time this morning and downloaded the upgrade and everything went smoothly. I haven't played with it much yet, so I'll wait for a couple of days to vote.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm not sure why Amazon has my K2 say "Opening" whenever I go into a book after I got 2.3. It doesn't seem to me that opening a book takes any longer than before. Page turns might be faster, but I would have to have another Kindle without the update to compare them.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I like the new features, especially ability to read PDF files on my K2 and ability to switch to landscape mode. I don't really miss the ability to set line spacing but I am glad that the default line spacing is fairly tight as I had set it to the tightest spacing before the upgrade. 

Some activities seem faster, some slower. It has felt as if my K2 has been slightly slower after the upgrade but I think it had seemed a bit slower just before the upgrade as well. A few minutes ago I followed the instructions on removing the index files to get my K2 to re-index to see if that improves the speed problems I noticed on startup, highlighting, and saving notes.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

MY GF likes it so far, although she got a 2 days ago when I manually updated her.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Pawz4me said:


> Can someone tell me how to do that? I've got the 2.3 update, but I can't for the life of me figure out how to change the orientation.


It's available via the *AA* font size button.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone for sharing your experience with the latest kindle update.

It's very reassuring to see how many people are satisfied.  Now if only my k2 would update!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

suicidepact said:


> Just to put in a word RiddleMeThis, it sounds a bit daunting to do all that un-installing and re-installing, but it takes no time, IMHO. I was quite a bit overwhelmed because I had both the screen saver and font hack but it didn't take much time at all to get everything back. keep in mind that if you do decide to upgrade and remove the screen saver hack you can still leave your custom screen saver folder on your Kindle for when when you install the hack again, regardless of OS.


Oh I'm sure it would be quick and relatively painless. I just don't see the need when I don't want anything from this update lol.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Annalog said:


> Some activities seem faster, some slower. It has felt as if my K2 has been slightly slower after the upgrade but I think it had seemed a bit slower just before the upgrade as well. A few minutes ago I followed the instructions on removing the index files to get my K2 to re-index to see if that improves the speed problems I noticed on startup, highlighting, and saving notes.


Re-indexing followed by a reset (hold slider button to right for 20+ seconds) seems to have speeded up most activities. My K2 still slows down when I add several notes/highlights in a book in a single reading session. However, I remember that this was also the case before the update. I suspect it is due to the following:

Since the notes and highlights are not saved until leaving the book (such as going to the Home page), the notes and highlights must be sitting in the memory. More stuff in memory possibly results in slower K2 operation.
Adding notes and highlights adds to the My Clippings.txt file. The My Clippings.txt file is indexed. Adding to the file causes it to be re-indexed. Adding to the My Clippings.txt file while it is being indexed probably results in slower K2 operation. 

When my K2 is trying to do both of the above at the same time, I am not surprised that it slows down.


----------



## mattskindle (Nov 14, 2009)

I installed the update the day it came out. I'm pleased with the added features but it seems the pages turn a bit slower.


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

Maybe this is just a psychological thing, but after the latest update my contrast seems to be the tiniest bit better (text appears darker and stands out better against the background). Or I am just imagining things?

Otherwise, my K2 seems to behave the same way as before. Also, the new landscape option is kind of fun to check out periodically, but I find that I don't really use it for anything.

Joe
http://kindletaproom.blogspot.com


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't think the contrast is your imagination.  My ghosting has completely disappeared after the update.


----------



## scottder (Jun 26, 2009)

Mine is in the house but not turned on, will be curious which version it has 'out of the box'


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

stargazer0725 said:


> I don't think the contrast is your imagination. My ghosting has completely disappeared after the update.


I think less ghosting is due to the double refresh when it goes to the screen that says "Opening..." before opening a book.


----------



## shallowgal (Jul 25, 2009)

I "voted" that it doesn't seem to work as well... but that's a slight exaggeration. It just seems as if the screensaver stays burned in a little bit longer after I clear it.

I could swear I never noticed that before, but maybe I am just hallucinating. It does disappear ~ just a little bit of a lag time that makes me a little ..... paranoid.


----------



## alangst (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I just got my K2 on Monday, and out of the box it has version 2.21( pretty sure thats right) currently installed.    How long should it be before I get the update?    Should I manually install it or just wait?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

alangst said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just got my K2 on Monday, and out of the box it has version 2.21( pretty sure thats right) currently installed. How long should it be before I get the update? Should I manually install it or just wait?


I think what I've been hearing lately is by the end of the year everyone should have it. That's probably, like, third-hand information, though. Whether you want to manually install it is up to you; it's not difficult if you have a degree of computer literacy (ie., you understand how to navigate a file system) and can follow instructions carefully.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I love the option to decrease the number of words on a line. It's so much easier to read for me. It was a pleasant suprise, cuz I didn't know about it until I got it. Otherwise, I haven't noticed anything different. 

Sure wish they'd increase the battery life. I don't think mine's ever been as good as it's supposed to be. Not so bad that I can't live with it, though.


----------



## alangst (Dec 15, 2009)

Just wanted to update my earlier reply:

My Kindle that I received on Monday, just automatically updated itself to 2.3 about an hour ago, and everything seems to be working fine.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

My kindle *finally* updated automatically during the night last night. I don't notice any difference in the performance, but I've only had a few minutes to read today.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

alangst said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just got my K2 on Monday, and out of the box it has version 2.21( pretty sure thats right) currently installed. How long should it be before I get the update? Should I manually install it or just wait?


Just leave your whispernet on a bit longer, overnight as a minimum, even a couple of days (do watch the battery though) and it should update itself.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

stargazer0725 said:


> I don't think the contrast is your imagination. My ghosting has completely disappeared after the update.


I did check no change, but hadn't really thought about this part. Ghosting has definitely minimized or disappeared completely, which will be a huge plus for some people. It just never really bothered me all that much, so I didn't pay that much attention. LOL

As for the hacks, I'd tend to disagree on the amount of time being painless. From start to finish--removing both font & screensaver hacks, downloading the update and letting it install, then reinstalling both hacks after downloading the new versions--we're talking more than half an hour. I so wish Amazon would just include this stuff in the system instead of making us circumvent it!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Finally got mine!  I knew right away when I turned it on to check the battery status, and a screensaver greeted me that I'd never seen before. Happened sometime since last night.  Haven't had a chance to read yet today, so I don't know if there are noticeable differences, but it's nice to know Amazon didn't forget me after all.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That is how I knew I got the update, Susan. I saw a new screensaver. I think the contrast is better, & the sound is louder in the TTS. I love that!! I also like the landscape mode. I like reading my free blogs & nonfiction that way. I also see the "opening" before the book page appears, that I didn't see before. That doesn't really bother me 1 way or the other. I would love to see a longer battery life. It seems like when I use TTS, the battery goes down faster.


----------



## accphotography (Sep 30, 2009)

I just wanted to say that I LOVE this update. The contrast is better, the battery life is definitely better, everything is faster, I ADORE the new orientation options, etc. I'm just thrilled with it!!

As for the orientation options, I find them invaluable. I think I will be using them alot. Not only are there some things that are just better viewed "wide screen", but sometimes I get tired of holding my Kindle in a certain way and enjoy being able to hold it however I want to now. Certain positions I get into my M-Edge cover gets in the way... no longer. I also think I like the ability to turn it upside down... sometimes it's easier to hold that way.

ACC


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

After having installed the update and used it for a while, I do really like it, especially the PDF functionality. Not all PDFs show up that well, but for the most part it works well. Now I'm eagerly anticipating a folders option of some sort.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone who answered this survey.  I set this to expire on January 18th, so if you still haven't voted or want to change your vote, please do so.


----------



## Phil75070 (Dec 30, 2009)

I didn't have my K2i long before manually updating to 2.3, but the increase in battery life was very, very noticeable. The added features for viewing PDFs and manually rotating the screen are nice to haves but I have not really had occasion to use them.


----------



## Shadowraven (May 7, 2009)

tlrowley said:


> I find my Kindle much faster (moving the cursor) with the new software. It's slightly slower to open a book (or delete one), but the cursor movement is really, really fast, so I voted "better than ever".


I just started reading a book tonight on my K2, haven't read in a while as trying to get through DTBs. I'm taking notes/highlighting because this book is required reading for a class next semester. Oh my gosh! The cursor is incredibly faster! I love it!!!!


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

This poll is closing today at 04:12:34 PM (I am not sure what time zone.).

Thank you to everyone who shared.


----------



## luv4kitties (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't know if anyone else has noticed this, but since the update, all my books are in "block" format.  This type of justification really bothers me, especially as there are often large gaps between words (i.e. 3-4 words per line with huge gaps).  I read with a larger font, which only makes the gaps more noticeable.  I've tried to change the justification, but cannot find a way to do it (at least on the books I buy from Amazon; I haven't tried with books from other sources).  

Before I bought the Kindle, I held off for several months due to concerns that the book formatting would be like this (large gaps between the words, "block" format, etc.).  I was so happy when I first got my Kindle and found that this wasn't true.  Then, the update came out and, now it's exactly like I didn't want it to be.  I sure hope they fix this with the next update.  Maybe there is a way for me to fix the "block" format that I just haven't discovered?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the update and have not noticed any difference in my books.  No block formatting on any of my books.  Mine all seem to look the same.  
Anyone else?
deb


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Don't notice anything, to be honest.


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Except when I'm using the keyboard, I now have the option to use the five-way controller with my left hand. The new orientation feature is great for lefties like me. *


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

After a time with 2.3, I can report my wireless seems more efficient, but unless I'm crazy, my battery life is not as long.  Also the TTS is really, really buggy now.  It fails and requires a restart about 20% of the time.


----------

